# peppermint



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Is this something that most cats enjoy or is it just my little monster. I snack on peppermint candies often. I read awhile back that it's a natural appetite suppressant and just got in the habit of carrying them around for nipping random snack attacks in the bud. It makes me feel like I'm being pro active with my dieting while still enjoying candy. Total win/win right? Anyways anytime I eat one around Leo he goes completely bonkers and tries to stick his face in my mouth the entire time I'm enjoying my candy. Literally in my mouth, I've made the mistake of trying to talk while he's sitting there. He doesn't want to eat it, he just wants to smell it. As close as he possibly can or he'll yell at me and launch flying kitty attacks when I'm not sitting down within his reach.

I'd be a big fat liar if I said that this doesn't get really REALLY annoying at times.

Also I've discovered he doesn't care for catnip. :? I thought that was supposed to be like kitty crack. Maybe I should stick some peppermint in the toy so it's not a waste of money, LOL


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My cat Ginger used to like to lick candy canes. She also liked cake donuts. But the sugar isn't good for them (just like us).


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

As far as I've read, peppermint is from the same family as catnip. But as with catnip, not all cats will react to it.

I've read conflicting information as to the safety of other peppermint products such as the plant or candies. Some recommend it to calm your cat whereas others adamantly tell you to avoid it at all costs because it's toxic. Just to be on the safe side, I just stick to known safe stuff for my cats.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Most animals like peppermint. I know mine do!

The horses at my parents' ranch LOVE pepermint! Each christmas we take the candy canes off the tree and bring them out for the horses. Each horse gets 1 candy cane and its the funniest thing to see a pasture of horses all with candy canes sticking out of their mouths LOL

Its not healthy or good for them but as my mom says, "Its christmas...let them have their fun!"

Which reminds me ~ candy canes might not be the best Christmas decoration for you =p


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

That's funny because when i chew mint gum - Tuffy loves to be close and sniffing around my face - LoL - BUT HE DOES NOT REACT TO CATNIP???!!!!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Catnip is affective on something like 75% of cats I think? Peppermint has that affect on a lot of animals, I learned in an aromatherapy for pets seminar that it is the one scent that animals can't "break down" so it is very intriguing to them. I will keep eat one and then lightly blow in a dog's face if they need temporary distraction haha.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

Not one of my 3 babies care for catnip.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow gets in my face and tries to lick the Burt's Bees peppermint lip balm off when I use it. He loves peppermint as well.

I always bought giant bags of starlight peppermints for my horse. I always used them as treats for him and like Praline, he *loved* candy canes. I'd clean out the dollar stores after Christmas when they went on clearance.


----------

